# your comments please; my proposed diet.



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

My weight tends to variy but roughly around 140lbs, for instance 5 days ago i was 137 im now 141, i dont know it this is normal because i see people posting how many pounds there gaining but its usualy a small number? anyhow.










thats my proposed diet plan, does that seem ok to you guys? or should i try something else? i might not have both shakes each day, maybe only 2 on training days, which with my current life style of work will be 3 times a week.

Ive just started as in ive been to the gym once and that was for a demonstration on how the equipment worked, followed by a quick 40min work out, (which my body felt the next 2 days :S)

Im giving myself a couple of weeks of going around the equipment before sorting a training plan up, and i wanted to get a dietry plan sorted.

So, rip it to shreds and tell me what i should eat  (please bear in mind that the meals 3-5/ will be consumed at work, so meals 3/4 will need to be able to be prepared and eaten later / on the go.


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

i think that you need some protein first thing in the morning coz ur body will need some after the night fast (this will also bump u up to 1.5g of protien per llb of bodyweight). otherwise thats a pretty good diet. Y ou might want to change from maximuscle coz its a complete rip off...and only use a PWO like cyclone after workouts...the rest of the time use a weight gainer like Bodditronics Mass Attack or CNP Pro-Mass. Slightly concerned about your weight gain....since youve only just had your gym induction im taking it that you havnt realy had the opporutnity to gain lean muscle. You should probs post back with your height, bodyfat and gym routine...(i would get someone to help you make one instead making one after youve decided which excersises you prefere)

Oh and more veg....sry! lol


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Hi Conrad

Thanks,

I was reccomended maximuscle by a friend, so ive bought a tub, but ill keep that to a post work out shake.

on myprotein.co.uk what bulker would you reccomend? the "Whey Protein Concentrate 80 (EURO) - CFM" any good?

my current height is 5,9

not sure on my body fat ill check when i go to the gym.

what is 'lean' muscle, im pretty toned id say for my size, my 'muscles' are defined when i tense, and you can almost see my abs,

which is why i want to put weight on, i want to get to about 12 stone then turn that into muscle. (looking to put 2 stone on)


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey mate, you PM'd me earlier telling me about this thread...

Firstly, yes maximuscle is very overpriced, i use myprotein and boditronics. The whey protein conc 80 is fine, also if you can afford buy their calcium caseinate for a slow acting protein before bed

Agree with conrad in that you need more protein than what your getting from 4 boiled eggs, first thing. You have gone the whole night without any remember!

Also, remember that bf calipers etc at gyms arent 100% accurate and have variables such as alcohol, exercise, food etc


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

ah24 said:


> The whey protein conc 80 is fine, also if you can afford buy their calcium caseinate for a slow acting protein before bed


Oh yeah..forgot about that!.. good spot ah24. ive been using slow releasing protien powders and blends of whey and Micellar Casein and ive found that it has really helped with the weight gaining.

If you cant afford another sup straight away or dont want to splash out straight away just use a slow releasing solid like cottage cheese before you go to bed... if you dont fancy the stuff much eat it with on ryvita and use a very little tommy k...works for me.


----------



## skipstaylor (May 8, 2007)

Hey mate, from Pm's you have sent and messages on here...I would agree that you havent really had a chance to gain that much muscle as yet. Once the diet has been implemented and good productive training properly starts Im sure you will see gains.

At the mo, you may be burning additional calories from increased exertion from the weights that you previously were not, so infact if you're staying at the same weight you may actually be starting to gain already.


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

******* ok cheers guys.

Ive ordered some whey protein conc 80 from myprotein.co.uk

would you recommend i leave the gym for say a week or two? let me diet sink in then start going to the gym? or continue with the diet and still go to the gym?


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

Id keep going...wont do you any harm at all...skip makes a good point also, because your body isnt use to weight training you will burn lots of cals and the scales might indicate that your maintaining your weight since your loosing lots of bodyfat and replacing it with muscle...I even lost weight when i started despite making gains. Good luck


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Went away through out July as planned, started eating clean once i got back and tried to up the cals and protein, dont feel im getting a very stable diet, i did have a major cash problem once i got back, as in i didnt have any money for about 2 weeks, but ive got myself a new job and the money has started coming back in, which means i can now afford to buy more food.

Ive written up a 2nd diet, which logically i can stick to, meals can be easily prepared and eaten whilst im not at home which is an added bonus.

Ive got a Decent training program going now, with the help of Cal off the forums (he lives 2 mins from my house, and is giving me 1 on 1 personal training) which is really good, doing alot more compound exercises rather than the isolation i was doing before hand. Find the work outs are alot more enjoyable to.

This diet gives me a protein intake of 246.5g per day, my current 'naked' weight is: 143.4lbs giving me 1.7g of protein to every lb in bodyweight. Im not over doing it am i?

Anyhow ive attachted the diet, id like to think ive been learning from the forum, but if any body thinks im over doing anything or i could cut back on anything or change anything, let me know.

BTW forgot to mention on the evening meal i will be having a mixture of veg inc broccoli, carrots, peas.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Right first things first. You have protein/carbs/cals ratios - what about the all important fats?!

Secondly, the mcvities flapjack, maybe me knit-picking but is it needed? Surely you can come up with a better alternative!

About whether your over-doing it on the protein - in my opinion -yes. Most guys on here go for 1.5g / lb....Big recommends 2g. I however go for much less, 1.2g! I dont have any posh research or whatever to back me up but i've had great results off it (even gone upto around 2.4g per lb!!) I grow off this perfect, so do others i suggest it to. Also, people must be getting sick of this by now lmao, but Layne Norton believes 1.2 is sufficient and anything over 1.5 is over-kill. He's a protein scientist doing his PhD and a natural pro.

My ratio's for you would be;

*Protein:* 175g

*Carbs:* 375g

*Fats:* 35-45g

(Assuming your 144lb natural)

Of course, people will come along with their own input and comment on my recommendations, but thats what i would suggest you try.


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

That actualy sounds quite good, as it means i wouldnt actualy need to consume as much.

as for the fats, ill need to get everything out the cuboard again and go over the chart and mark them down 

I used the mcvities flapjack as there under a quid, nice, available most places, so can get one on my break at work. but looking at the totals you have given me i might just cut it out completly. 

Thanks


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

newkidonthebloc said:


> That actualy sounds quite good, as it means i wouldnt actualy need to consume as much.
> 
> as for the fats, ill need to get everything out the cuboard again and go over the chart and mark them down
> 
> ...


No problems dude. Too much emphasis is put on protein, protein, protein!

Stick to this for at least 6weeks and i guarentee you'll see *lean* muscle gain. We can always change things up during it.

Yeah the mcvities flapjack wont harm, but its un-needed. When using the nutritional values from all the foods, the protein soon adds up, i sometimes go over a little bit to about 200g-ish when i get carried away.

Also, you would save yourself money in the long run if you used LEW (Liquid Egg whites) instead of the maximuscle crap in the morning and evening. And a myprotein whey protein powder for PWO.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi guys just spotted this case im also from norfolk,ah24 agree with you on this protein issue 100% .I read an article that the body can only assimlate 40g of protein in any give 2 1/2 hrs any excess would leave the body during normal erm shall we say functions. Do you think this is about right. mars.


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

> My ratio's for you would be;
> 
> Protein: 175g
> 
> ...


thats about 2600 calories

take the fats and carbs to a baseline of 3000 cals Ed if you want to grow, agree though on the protein

anyhow

add

whole eggs

red meat

oilt fish

sweet pts

one other slow digesting carb

some oils

and eat more

at 10 stone you need to eat more


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

toxictoffee said:


> thats about 2600 calories
> 
> take the fats and carbs to a baseline of 3000 cals Ed if you want to grow, agree though on the protein


I do partly agree, but i think its important to stay lean - no point adding un-needed fat where possible. So would start him off on this then as i said in post above, we can change things, so see how he's doing then adjust if gains aren't being made.

Just my humble opinion, but - as much as i hate to say it - when it comes to the carbs and fats you seem to of done your research and know what your talking about....

Did i just say that?!


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

staying lean or staying small?

10 stone is not a place to try to be staying lean in my book

i will happily back down if you find any study/article which suggest 25-35g of fat in any diet

nobody will gain a bean off 2600 caloriee ED unless they are sedentry and want to go from 10 stone to 10 stone 2

in this situation fat should be baseline ~60g split 1:1:1 PUFA/MUFA/SFA


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Fair point, im growing pretty well off 45-55, but will look at upping them to around 60 on my next bulking course.

PUFA = Poly Unsat Fatty Acid

MUFA = Mono Unsat Fatty Acid

SFA = Saturated Fatty Acid

For people who were un-sure of them!


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

yes but again a sign of 'im growing' doesnt mean its the best approach

1g per lb of protein if your lean

lots of carbs 60g plus of fat and play with carbs til you grow

sorry for the th acronyms, but as you know them im sure you will appreciate 25-35g of fat a day is too low


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

I think the diet is pretty sound, but as ah24 pointed out more fats are need really...snack on nuts (cashew nuts, almonds and even a teaspoon of peanutbutter in your oats or before bed), oils (Udo's choice, olive oil) fishy fatty acids (Salmon, mackeral) etc are all good sources. Remember not to stick to just chicken...substitute for a nice salmon fillet or lean fillet steak now and again etc etc...both have their individual browning points, wether it be EFA's or a good natural source of creatine or protein with a high biological value . Try to ensure a high water intake through out the day also...keep a few bottles around the place...in your car, fridge, bedside table and so on.

I also agree with toxic with regards to bulking. Personaly, if like me, your not a professional bodybuilder then putting on a little bf when trying to slap on muscle isnt a problem... At the end of the day why slow the gains process? Theres no guarentee that you will even add bf and even if you do it wont be excessive and you can always burn it off over a couple of weeks of intense diet and cv.

All in alll your pretty much there.


----------

